# National Garden Ry Convention at Tacoma 2010



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took at the convention. Left Houston on the Sunset Limited Friday, July 30th, changed trains to the Coast Starlight, Sunday August 1st and arrived in Tacoma Monday evening. Spent the week at the convention touring all the really great railroads on display then flew back to Houston Sunday, August 8th. Here are the pics. Enjoy.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfrank...732899406/


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks John!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Del. The PSGRS has some of the best garden railways I have ever seen. They were just spectacular.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

John 
Thank you for the great pictures. I wish I could have attended the convention. 

Every single layout you took pics of was beautiful. Rail Road must grow well in Wahington state.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John 

I am very grateful for the time and effort you've taken to share this great adventure of yours. 

Not only are the pictures of the layouts outstanding, I must say I enjoyed the other pictures also. 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Cool pics. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did anyone ride any of the tourist rail roads around MT Ranier? I think there use to be one on the south side. Ellie or Elly or something like that.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

On Sunday after the convention we rode the Mt. Rainier (ex logging) line. It is out of Elbe I think. It was a nice ride, pulled by a Heisler. Used two old coaches, a converted baggage (to a snack/souvenir shop) and an open sided but roofed car. Took about an hour each way plus a short stop at the end. 

When we were there in 2001 (there is a motel that uses cabooses at the beginning) I remeber them having more equipment. The only other they had was a climax in bad need of work this time.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ironton on 23 Aug 2010 06:41 AM 
John, 

On Sunday after the convention we rode the Mt. Rainier (ex logging) line. It is out of Elbe I think. It was a nice ride, pulled by a Heisler. Used two old coaches, a converted baggage (to a snack/souvenir shop) and an open sided but roofed car. Took about an hour each way plus a short stop at the end. 

When we were there in 2001 (there is a motel that uses cabooses at the beginning) I remeber them having more equipment. The only other they had was a climax in bad need of work this time. 

That is the one I was thinking about. They use to have a Shay too. I rode it once. For 10 bucks more I got to ride in the cab. That was a long long long time ago


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
This is what you are looking for.
http://www.mrsr.com/index.html


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey John, your pictures are always outstanding. Everything from "Garden Railroads" to when you where in Europe running the "Real Ones". And,...........your Railroad takes a second seat to none.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's a picture of Mt.Rainer that I took on morning of August 5th.










Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't had time to sort though my 6,000 photos. When were at Mt. Rainier it was socked in in fog or clouds.
BUT the train was great. Here is Dennis Rayon (Denray) leaning on the Heisler before our trip on the Mt. Rainier RR.


----------



## hydroplane44 (Sep 9, 2010)

I loved it.
Thanks to all the hosts you have been great!!!
I took 1500 fotos very very good displays
Thanks again.
George
German hydrophile 


Von Downpour Railroad

Von Downpour Railroad


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody know if the "Official" DVD for the convention is out yet? I'd like to get one when they are.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 09 Sep 2010 10:17 AM 
Does anybody know if the "Official" DVD for the convention is out yet? I'd like to get one when they are.

They were on sale at the "company store" during the convention, so they should be available now. The layout videos were shot during the months prior to the convention.


----------



## hydroplane44 (Sep 9, 2010)

I am still selling my fotos on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130421355396&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 
Artikelnummer:	130421355396 
If anybody wants a copy let me knew. 
George


----------

